
Why Apple Will Dominate Next Gen Computing - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_apple_will_dominate_next_gen_computing.php
======
mironathetin
A little bit exaggerated.

The iPhone is not a new invention, but Apple makes smartphones cool.

The problem here is that as soon as the suits discover it, the cool factor
will vanish. I still remember one of these analysts talking about the iBook
tangerine saying something like: who wants a laptop with a handle? Or a laptop
that is tangerine? These guys just don't get it. And thats why either apple
will not dominate because the suits don't buy it, or apple will cease to be
cool.

Well, I don't see the point with objective-C at all (and besides, whatever it
is, its not a fast language and its not easy, especially not the api and also
not the documentation of the api.).

------
hernan7
I have a hard time believing that a platform that doesn't allow for beige
boxes and software (ahem) sharing can become dominant. I can see the iPhone
making a mint, defining the future mobile platform even -- kind of like the
Apple II and the Mac back in the day. But to dominate, you need to have the
cheapskates on board.

~~~
boucher
A lot of people seem to make the argument that Apple can never win this market
because they aren't cheap enough. But saying that makes the fundamental
assumption that there will never be a cheap version of the iPhone platform.
Similarly, it ignores the story of the iPod, which started out as a $500 mac
only toy, and is now the number one music player by far. Apple is not the
company it was 20 years ago.

------
jdvolz
I think that this article overlooks some of the previously discussed issues
with the iPhone API. Objective C apps can only be run on Mac stuff, unlike
Javascript which can be (mostly) be run on all web browsers. When Android
starts supporting Objective C, then we'll talk about how Apple won.

~~~
boucher
Comparing Objective-C (which actually is a gcc supported language, and can be
compiled on any platform that supports GCC -- Cocoa is what only runs on "mac
stuff") to Javascript isn't fair. The discussion is about native applications,
not web applications -- a more apt comparison would be to C# which only runs
on "windows stuff".

------
harbinjer
Hyperbole should only ever be used sparingly, else it gets annoying very very
quickly.

------
mixmax
No. Apples focus is on the consumer market - they have fought the war for the
business customers and lost. Now they are fighting in the consumer market and
making a killing.

------
inovica
I hope they don't. I love Apple kit, but they should be a benchmark for others
to beat. We need constant competition to create innovation

------
Tichy
blatant advertising

------
patrickg-zill
I suppose IBM and Sun will just evaporate as people buy Xserves to run their
businesses? Apple doesn't even use Objective-C 100% of the time as they can
get to the libraries with C++ .

~~~
boucher
Of course Apple doesn't use Objective-C 100% of the time. Microsoft doesn't
use C# all of the time either. Doing so wouldn't make sense for either
company.

The author's point is not that Objective-C will be the only language that
matters, it is that Objective-C is about to matter a whole lot more, because
it is the _only_ way to write native apps for the iPhone. Secondarily, he's
suggesting this is a good thing because the Cocoa frameworks (note I didn't
say the language) have a proven track record of allowing small teams to ship
big apps that are very successful.

------
weegee
Interesting, but I have also read it is more difficult to code for OSX than it
is for Windows, but then again, I am not a programmer, so maybe I'm not
qualified to even comment. I'm just a happy OSX user, and reluctant Windows
user.

